# show prep



## sharon_gurney

Hi all

Ive just been along to have a look around my first show and have decided to enter Rex in to his first show.

I am just filling in my entry forms and reading rules etc, and just had a minor flap...

Vaccinations! the rules say to be vaccinated against Fei, Fvr, Fcv. I have just checked Rex's vaccinations, he has had Tricat Trio. 

Can anyone tell me if this covers everything I need as need to send entries off today.

thanks for the help


----------



## rcmadd

if your vaccines are recent hes covered


----------



## BSH

sharon_gurney said:


> Vaccinations! the rules say to be vaccinated against Fei, Fvr, Fcv. I have just checked Rex's vaccinations, he has had Tricat Trio.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this covers everything I need as need to send entries off today.


Yes that will cover him, providing they were administered within 1 year of the show date. And don't forget to take the certificate along!

Good luck at your first show. Trying to remember everything is done is a bit of a stressor so I have a checkist of things to pack and do before ech show which is helpful.a

Just ask if you need any advice


----------



## sharon_gurney

thanks for that.

Ive ordered my white bowls and litter tray etc and just tried going along to local stores for a white fleecey blanket,

now that was stressful! could I find a plain white fleece anywhere?... no I could not. Loads of Cream ones or white ones with flippin bunny rabbits on, I think I actually lost the will to live. 

Am I being over the top? its just went to the Preston show and the hall was really cold and Rex is used to living on the radiator!!:

Also just wondering what do you all do all day when at a show? there seems to be a lot of hanging around


----------



## BSH

sharon_gurney said:


> thanks for that.
> 
> Ive ordered my white bowls and litter tray etc and just tried going along to local stores for a white fleecey blanket,
> 
> now that was stressful! could I find a plain white fleece anywhere?... no I could not. Loads of Cream ones or white ones with flippin bunny rabbits on, I think I actually lost the will to live.
> 
> Am I being over the top? its just went to the Preston show and the hall was really cold and Rex is used to living on the radiator!!:
> 
> Also just wondering what do you all do all day when at a show? there seems to be a lot of hanging around


I ordered all my show bits from here:

Living with Pets

They sell small & large white show blankets. I also use a white vet bed for extra comfort. Some show halls can be stifling hot and it is always a bit warm for my British but when I go round the hall I notice some of the oriental cats are often hidden under blankets. Not sure if it is because they are cold or just shy!

Yes the show days are long. I tend to either go shopping or for a walk during the morning when the Open Clas judging takes place. Many other exhibitors stay at the venue, have breakfast and meet old friends. Once the show opens for public entry I return and spend most of my time by my cats pens, chatting to others and speaking to the public who are often interested in knowing all about your cat. I can talk for hours about them, so it passes time. I also try and get round and see all the other cats and of course, people off PF who may also be there  The days are very long though and I am often up at 5 am and may not get home until 8pm, so some stamina is needed. There are times when I do get a bit bored I have to admit and I am not keen on crowds and the confined environment can get on my nerves, so i will take breaks to go for a walk outside, have a coffe etc. Some people will take books, knitting crosswords etc to pass the time.

Remember that you can not leave early. If you do your awards are taken away. If they did let people leave early then everyone would leave by 2pm and there would be no cats for the public entrants to see!

Hope that helps. Where is your first show?


----------



## sharon_gurney

Its Urmston, Manchester.

Ive sent entries today, its closing date on 30th so hope Ive done it in time. Bit of a last min decision so hope I get in.

So if anyone want to come over on the day and say hello... Im the nervous cluless wreck in ther corner


----------



## rcmadd

i would reccommend getting cotton covers for your cat to lie on rather than fleece.. you might find with fleece he could get a bit too warm and sweat... making the fur not very nice looking..


----------



## Biawhiska

You can buy a microwave head pad and wrap in white blanket and put in the pen if you think he'll be cold. Remember the show is in May so will be warmer then and some halls are SO hot and others really cold. You will get in, they often keep entries open past closing date.


----------



## alisondalziel

Hiya,

Showing is not for everyone but i love it!!

My first couple to be honest i found really boring,but it gets better. You get to know people so you always have someone to chat to.

I always take a packed lunch with tons in it lol,it is a long day.

Forgetting most things isn't a problem as most things are for sale at the show, but DO NOT forget the vaccination certificate!!

I tend to help out now as it makes the day go by much quicker!

I find vet-bed too hot for April - August shows, the hall can get really hot! A lot of people use battery operated fans to help cool their cats.

For warm shows i use hand-made pen bases with white cotton covers, i always use a small fleece blanket but to be honest i only use it because i arrange it to look nice.

No need to be worried, i'm sure you will do fine


----------



## raggs

sharon_gurney said:


> thanks for that.
> 
> Ive ordered my white bowls and litter tray etc and just tried going along to local stores for a white fleecey blanket,
> 
> now that was stressful! could I find a plain white fleece anywhere?... no I could not. Loads of Cream ones or white ones with flippin bunny rabbits on, I think I actually lost the will to live.
> 
> Am I being over the top? its just went to the Preston show and the hall was really cold and Rex is used to living on the radiator!!:
> 
> Also just wondering what do you all do all day when at a show? there seems to be a lot of hanging around


Good luck in your first show and should you need any help then plz just ask, most members in here that show their cats are more than willing to help. To answer the last part of your question, yes its a very long and tiring day and you will be surprised how tired you feel when you get home after doing not a lot all day lol, There are always the trade stands to have a browse around but even they get a bit much after the second or third lap.As for the white blankets well we use cotton sheets as its surprising how warm it gets inside these halls and at most shows we end up putting a fan onto the pens to keep the cats cooler. good luck in your shows, i hope you do enjoy them , best wishes.........Chris


----------



## Biawhiska

your siamese won't want a fan. on hot days mine just stretch out a bit but don't over heat, they like the heat, well, mine do. just make sure there is always water topped up if needed


----------



## rcmadd

ask for a show buddy.. thats how we got started..


----------



## sharon_gurney

A show buddy sounds a great idea. Anyone volunteering


----------



## 2lisa2

sharon_gurney said:


> Its Urmston, Manchester.
> 
> Ive sent entries today, its closing date on 30th so hope Ive done it in time. Bit of a last min decision so hope I get in.
> 
> So if anyone want to come over on the day and say hello... Im the nervous cluless wreck in ther corner


hi what date is the show on wanted to go to a show but missed the last couple with one thing or another and good luck


----------



## sharon_gurney

Its on 7th May.

Ive got another question... Iver read that I need white cat litter, but when I went to observe the other day, im sure id seen people using different sorts and colours????


----------



## 2lisa2

sharon_gurney said:


> Its on 7th May.
> 
> Ive got another question... Iver read that I need white cat litter, but when I went to observe the other day, im sure id seen people using different sorts and colours????


thanks  sure someone will be along that nos about the cat litter :001_smile:


----------



## Donskie

Some people do use other litter so i've seen myself but I always use catsan for shows.


----------



## Donskie

I will be at the with two birmans, so if you want a show buddy i'd be happy to help even if I do not know much about your breed but I do know a bit about showing.


----------



## sharon_gurney

Donskie, that would be great. Thanks for the offer its really appreciated. Will be nice to meet some faces from here and have a chat


----------



## BSH

sharon_gurney said:


> Its on 7th May.
> 
> Ive got another question... Iver read that I need white cat litter, but when I went to observe the other day, im sure id seen people using different sorts and colours????


You can use any type or colour of cat litter.


----------



## carly87

Just to hijack this a little, I've always been led to believe that white fleece blankets are the only thing supposed to be used at shows, and no sewed up bases are allowed, yet many of you seem to use them. Haven't there ever been any issues?

How do you arrange the blankets in the pens for your cats? Up until now, I've just folded a double thickness fleece along the left side of the pen, but the litter in the back at the right, and then used the remaining space for food and water, but I've recently been told that food and water should go at the back with the litter, as folks have been known to drug this when passing by, and the blanket should be at the front. My main concern here is if my cat decides she wants to hunker down in the back of the pen. She'll then be in the litter, which isn't great. If she's close to the front, you also have the touching issue when the public come in. Some people say they make nests for their cats, but I haven't a clue how to make one of these. Any suggestions about nests/pen set up? What tends to work?


----------



## alisondalziel

I only use blankets for show, they have no purpose for me, sometimes my cats lie on them as i have them folded to make a wee 'cushion'.

I use green-backed vetbed for cold shows, and hand made white bases with cotton covers for the warmer shows.

I have never had any trouble at all no.

I also use rainbow silica litter at shows, i think it looks really pretty 

As long as everything is white it's fine.

Water always goes on the back wall, but i put my food at the front. Drugging? omg what shows do you go to?! 

I always put up a 'don't touch' sign, but i'm sure the odd person does touch still :

Since i started showing, i haven't felt the need to check what others were doing etc, i just did what i thought suited my cats comfort best, with a good look too!!


----------



## Biawhiska

put ya food and water at the back, trust no one, drugging can and does happen


----------



## carly87

Biawhiska said:


> put ya food and water at the back, trust no one, drugging can and does happen


I will be doing this as I've been told about this happening. Can't believe nobody else pointed it out to me at the two shows I've been at. What's happened to folks looking out for each other? At my first show i didn't know how to tip the ears at all either, and despite asking people in the pens around me, nobody would help. I ended up being quite lucky. Was tearing up at the idea of this being my first show and my cat most likely losing because of my poor preparation and I didn't realise I was right by a cat club stall. That lady dropped everything and ran like crazy to do what she could for me. It's sad that you need to look so far afield for help though!


----------



## Steverags

We don't make nests, if you make one then the cats hide and people can't see them and judges can find it difficult getting the cats out.


----------



## alisondalziel

I was told at the beginning to remove all the hair from inside the ears, i never knew if this was correct, so never did it!!!

Still don't do it now, but i do do the tips


----------



## carly87

Steve, I thought this might be the case, but also wondered if it would make the cat more secure. Do yours tend to sit in their trays? I see so many do that at shows and it breaks my heart to think that they're upset enough that they favour the security of a litter tray over a warm blanket. I don't want that at all for my girl.
Alison, any chance you could explain exactly how you remove the tips? I have a fair idea of how to do it now anyway, and have had some verbal description from a breeder friend, but want to make sure I'm getting it right. I love my Persian, but boy is it hard work getting her ready! Her body is a tiny bit patchy too, and due to me not being able to see, it's been a nightmare trying to pluck out the darker hairs. I think I'm getting help with that this time, so would like to do the ears propperly and have her lookign her best. It's so sad to admit, but I want that "excellently groomed" comment from the judges!

Thanks to all of you who have answered the question, and so sorry to the OP for hijacking the thread!


----------



## BSH

I have heard of exhibitors who pluck the hairs out of the tips of their cats ears to make them look more rounded in appearance. I never have and refuse to do it, but still get positive comments regarding presentation. My cats have nails cut, ears, eyes and bottoms cleaned with water and a good brush but that is all. I suspect they would claw my eyesout if I started plucking hairs out of them :tongue_smilie:


----------



## alisondalziel

My cats have so far been really relaxed at shows, i don't feel they need any extra security. 

They have been found lying in their litter trays, but i just swiftly lift them out, say 'no' and move it over to the opposite side 

I have British so it's quite easy doing the tips, i just get tweezers and quickly pluck out the longer hairs at the tips of the ears, making them look rounder and more tidy


----------



## carly87

Ah, I know some exhibitors remove the hairs with their fingers.

Thanks for the tips though!


----------



## Dozymoo

Mine sometimes sleep in their litter trays. But it's not a security thing. Sometimes the show halls get a bit warm and a Brit's coat is so dense that it's the coolest place for them!  

They find sleeping on the blanket too toasty. On those occasions, I just fold it up to one side so that they can lay directly on the pen base. 

Problem with cats is they'll just sit where they want, regardless of the effort you've put into making their pen comfy and grooming their coats!


----------



## sharon_gurney

Thanks for all your help. I got confirmation of my entries today and all my new white stuff has arrived, so ready and rearing to go.


As for the drugging comments, when I was chatting to a lady at the Preston show she said exactly the same about putting bowls at the back as there has been times when cats have been poisoned with anti freeze and paracetamol.

I was astounded to say the least


----------



## messyhearts

sharon_gurney said:


> Thanks for all your help. I got confirmation of my entries today and all my new white stuff has arrived, so ready and rearing to go.
> 
> As for the drugging comments, when I was chatting to a lady at the Preston show she said exactly the same about putting bowls at the back as there has been times when cats have been poisoned with anti freeze and paracetamol.
> 
> I was astounded to say the least


It's sad but some people can be very nasty and bitter. Don't let it ruin your day though.


----------



## IndysMamma

I have to say, I go to shows with my mum so there is always one of us by the cats - I have seen a couple people let cats out of their pens and one even squirted green ink on a white cat!

thankfully though 99.99999999999999999999999999999% of the people I have met at shows have been absolutely super and there becauuse they adore their cats and don't reallly give a monkeys what place they come

all cat owners know... no matter *what* the judge thinks... *they* are the ones going home with the true 'Best In Show'


----------



## sharon_gurney

IndysMamma said:


> all cat owners know... no matter *what* the judge thinks... *they* are the ones going home with the true 'Best In Show'


love this and couldnt have said it better


----------



## Steverags

carly87 said:


> Steve, I thought this might be the case, but also wondered if it would make the cat more secure. Do yours tend to sit in their trays? I see so many do that at shows and it breaks my heart to think that they're upset enough that they favour the security of a litter tray over a warm blanket. I don't want that at all for my girl.
> Alison, any chance you could explain exactly how you remove the tips? I have a fair idea of how to do it now anyway, and have had some verbal description from a breeder friend, but want to make sure I'm getting it right. I love my Persian, but boy is it hard work getting her ready! Her body is a tiny bit patchy too, and due to me not being able to see, it's been a nightmare trying to pluck out the darker hairs. I think I'm getting help with that this time, so would like to do the ears propperly and have her lookign her best. It's so sad to admit, but I want that "excellently groomed" comment from the judges!
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have answered the question, and so sorry to the OP for hijacking the thread!


They sit in their litter trays because it is cooler for them, if they are sitting at the back of the penn looking scared then I would worry they are a little stressed, but for first timers I would expect them too be scared, we have shown Bobby (retiring at the Essex show on the 9th) for 9 years and in all that time he's laid in his litter tray


----------



## carly87

I've seen them do this in winter too though, when the halls have been no warmer than my house, even when packed with people. I'm gonna try her with the blanket in the front as suggested, but I think I'll swap things if she heads for her tray. Wouldn't the coolest place for them be on the pen base itself though?


----------



## Wendy1969

I always take a freezer 'block' for Alfie - even in the winter. I've unpicked one side of a single blanket and I pop it inside so its completely covered. I've learnt now to put it under the litter tray because he will lay in it regardless! To stop him getting litter all stuck in his coat I put a couple of pieces of plain white kitchen towel in the tray over the litter


----------



## Donskie

sharon_gurney said:


> Thanks for all your help. I got confirmation of my entries today and all my new white stuff has arrived, so ready and rearing to go.


Got my confirmation back today, will be one of my girls first adult show. Looking forward to it and meeting up with people from here too.


----------

